# Online Reformed studies



## live4Him (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey brothers and sisters in Christ,

I am a lay person in a reformed church. I am looking for a good online reformed seminary. Do you guys have any recommendations.

thanks and blessings from our Great King Jesus!


----------



## matt01 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Frank,

Welcome to the board. Hope this doesn't come across as rude, but this is probably the most commonly asked question on this site. Just take a look at any of the dozen or so threads will almost the same title as you have posted.


----------



## live4Him (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks Matthew

I will do that. I was browsing but did not see anything. I am new to the site so still learning to navigate around.

thanks again brother,
Frank


----------



## matt01 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here you go. There are probably a hundred other threads, recycling the same advice.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/any-recommendation-reformed-distance-learning-college-seminar-31475/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/distance-b-div-programs-28068/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/lay-studies-26434/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/seminary-suggestions-22427/


----------

